# Humidity methods!



## bsshig40 (Mar 14, 2020)

First off, I live in West Tx. where there is NO humidity 95% of the time.When I first started up my 6'x3'x3' enclosure, I was using two reptifoggers to obtain the proper humidity. After about 10 days, one of the reptifoggers went out. So then I bought a room humidifier (LevoitLV600HH). This thing puts out great humidity but if I hose it in from the outside of the enclosure, it doesn't work real great. So I have it sitting inside the enclosure. It's been working great but with it being inside the enclosure, I think the humidity sensor went out. So now I just run it 24/7 and it keeps a good 90% humidity all the time. I'm just concerned that it will eventually go out running it all the time. So I have a question for anyone that live in low humidity regions. What is a method you use to maintain proper humidity levels? I do spray my substrate (cedar mulch) once in a while but with my job, I can't do this everyday. I was thinking of installing a misting system but was also wondering if that would work. Any ideas or opinions would be appreciated. 
Thanks,
Bobby


----------



## bsshig40 (Mar 15, 2020)

I did finally find me some hose so I could put the unit on the outside. The only thing with this method is the unit only measures humidity in my shop now and can't measure the humidity inside the enclosure. This with just keep the unit running 24/7 trying to get my shops humidity up. Lol It has a timer that will go to 12hrs, but it is only a shutoff timer and doesn't come back on. I may play with that and see how low the humidity drops in a 12hr period. I'd like to give the unit a break every now and then. Still wondering if a timed misting system would be better.


----------



## TripleTegus (Mar 19, 2020)

You don't really need the whole enclosure at 90%. Of you can achieve around 70% for the entire thing and just provide a humid hide would be better I would say, and maybe a little easier for you. But u could just get an on off timer and have it run the humidifier for you. Just use your average house timer and set it to run at whatever intervals you find seem best. You'll have to play with it a little of course.


----------



## bsshig40 (Mar 19, 2020)

Yea right now where the humidier is aimed hangs around 85-90% in the middle and keeps the hides at each end around 70%. I was just wondering if a humidifier or a mister sytem is better? Or does it really matter.


----------



## TripleTegus (Mar 19, 2020)

I think either way it's kinda the same thing. Your still introducing water in some form. With the mister you just wouldn't run it as long or as much


----------



## bsshig40 (Mar 19, 2020)

TripleTegus said:


> I think either way it's kinda the same thing. Your still introducing water in some form. With the mister you just wouldn't run it as long or as much


Yea that was kinda the idea I was thinking. I would think running a normal humidifier all the time would wear it out. I have an animal plastics 8x4x4 on order. Gonna be a while before I see it but thinking of changing to a mister when I get it. The pvc should handle the moisture much better. Thanks for the responses my friend!
Bobby


----------



## TripleTegus (Mar 19, 2020)

bsshig40 said:


> Yea that was kinda the idea I was thinking. I would think running a normal humidifier all the time would wear it out. I have an animal plastics 8x4x4 on order. Gonna be a while before I see it but thinking of changing to a mister when I get it. The pvc should handle the moisture much better. Thanks for the responses my friend!
> Bobby


Yeah I have an ap t100 I believe, it's 4x2x15 I use for my Brazilian rainbow boa and they hold humidity really well I would say


----------



## Tek (Mar 20, 2020)

I use a MistKing system, with the timer running 3 times a day (before and after the heat lamp cycle as the mist will crack the hot glass of the lamp). It uses a high-pressure pump to atomize the water.


----------



## Dylan koch (Mar 25, 2020)

I build custom enclosers for alot less than those company's btw without the wait time. But for the humidity is your enclosure completely sealed and what is the substrate and enclosure material. I have same issue in tucson az but I'm installing a swamp cooler for summer months in my reptile room which helps perfectly. But until I hook it up since it's not warm enough yet I've just been misting 3 times a day other wise says at 40% humidity most of time. I'm switching or going to change substrates


----------



## Dragon392 (Mar 25, 2020)

I'm currently using this: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01CO9582Y/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20
It's keeping his baby tank good and humid, and only needs topping off once a day--I don't even have to crank it up to full power. I do, however, hate that you have to remove the tank and pour water into the bottom of it to refill it, so that's a very real minus.

I too ordered the T100! It's built, and I'm working on everything going into it now. The humidity system I've picked up for it is:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07V39ZYJB/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20
(TWO hoses! Top-filling tank! Prayers answered!)
+
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07PRS6YCC/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20
+
A Herpstat 6 with optional humidity probe, but that's running more than just the humidity.

I can't speak to how that setup works just yet because I'm still working on the enclosure, but I'm pretty confident it's solid.


----------



## Dylan koch (Mar 25, 2020)

Ya they are all to expensive in my opinion!! Its way cheaper and not difficult to build your own mist system with a timer which I'm going to do once my tegus get bigger for their permanent enclosures


----------



## bsshig40 (Mar 25, 2020)

I bought me an inkbird humidity monitor. It has power plugs so you can set humidity levels and it is suppose to power it on and off according to the levels that you set it for. The problem I have is that my humidifier has a touch panel and when the inkbird tries to turn the power back on, the unit doesn't come back on. You have to press the touch panel.


----------



## Dylan koch (Mar 26, 2020)

I think you can get a swamp cooler super cheap people are always tossing or giving away pretty much free I already have one just need to hook it up for my reptile room when gets hotter


----------



## Dylan koch (Mar 26, 2020)

They have little portable ones ppl use for outdoors


----------

